# Rampage Jackson signs with Bellator



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

http://www.mmamania.com/2013/6/4/4394978/former-ufc-champ-quinton-rampage-jackson-pride-bellator-mma-contract-spike-tv-viacom



> Sorry, ONE FC, not this time.
> 
> Former Ultimate Fighting Championship (UFC) Light Heavyweight Champion Quinton Jackson isn't hanging up his mixed martial arts (MMA) gloves just yet, despite his love for the "sweet science."
> 
> ...


Big fish small pond sounds like something Jackson would want. If Bellator doesn't put Mo/Rampage together though then they are just wasting opportunity. Mo has crashed and burned so far and with Rampage's give a **** factor rapidly declining it unlikely he will live up to his potential. Make the fight because there is bad blood and people want to see it.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I was hoping to see Rampage in Japan. I have been wanting to see Rampage vs Cro Cop in Japan, even still. That or Rampage vs Melvin Manhoef.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Would laugh if he ends up like Babalu or Mo.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Would laugh if he ends up like Babalu or Mo.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Newton would probably knock out Sonnen as well.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

*Rampage Moving to Bellator!*

Holy crap, I was not expecting this!

http://www.bjpenn.com/quinton-rampage-jackson-signs-contract-with-bellator-mma/



> Quinton Jackson (32-11) has been relatively quiet lately as the often outspoken former light-heavyweight champion opted not to renew his UFC contract after his last bout, a losing effort against Glover Teixeira, his third in a row.
> Now, the 34-year old Tennessee native has signed a contract with Bellator MMA, per sources close to the staff at MMAFighting.com.
> A deal with Bellator for Jackson could be similar to that of Muhammed Lawal’s, who signed to Bellator last year, in that along with the contract with Bellator, comes a deal with TNA wrestling to make an appearance on a broadcast of the popular pro-wrestling show.
> Rampage posted a picture Monday of himself holding his iconic chain that he famously wore around his neck as he made his way to the Octagon or Pride ring.
> ...


edit: just saw this was in bellator section too. Oops!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I think he'll do well, you know on the wrestling show...


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Rampage is just a glorified can these days, he may as well make some good money doing it I guess.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Pretty amazing deal for rampage, I heard he also gets a reality show on spike tv.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

May as well. He's a bum at this point, but the biggest name Bellator has by a landslide. My guess is that (pathetically enough, and this is coming from a wrestling fan) Rampage will fight King Mo, and then the loser will defeat the winner in TNA.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

King Mo vs Rampage in TNA after Rampage tries to get out of his TNA/Bellator contract as he got beat by Bellator mid-card guys. Bellator/TNA say ok, hold an event in Montreal and screw Rampage out of a win


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Nevermind, it's his own kind of special.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Damn, this move seems to really of got haters riled up.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

GDPofDRB said:


> Damn, this move seems to really of got haters riled up.


Well I don't think he's a glorified can or bum but the facts are the facts. Jones, Bader, and Glover all handled him.

Now those three are all top ten Light Heavyweights and that doesn't mean Rampage wont throttle some folks at an indian casino in California somewhere but its clear he's not nowhere near as good as he used to be. If he loses in Bellator like Mo did to some no name that could end whatever marketability he has left.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Well I don't think he's a glorified can or bum but the facts are the facts. Jones, Bader, and Glover all handled him.
> 
> Now those three are all top ten Light Heavyweights and that doesn't mean Rampage wont throttle some folks at an indian casino in California somewhere but its clear he's not nowhere near as good as he used to be. If he loses in Bellator like Mo did to some no name that could end whatever marketability he has left.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Newton may be a "no name" to you but he is a talented and always improving fighter to me. Got robbed out of a tourney title before he ever fought Mo.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Honestly, the way he's looked since Jones, I think both Newton and Zayats would push his shit in.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

If you're insinuating that Jones basically messed him up, maybe maybe not. Regardless he maybe put in a pond expected to get to a title shot. More then likely he'll get a warm up match then a tournament.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

kantowrestler said:


> If you're insinuating that Jones basically messed him up, maybe maybe not. Regardless he maybe put in a pond expected to get to a title shot. More then likely he'll get a warm up match then a tournament.


I wasn't really insinuating that, I'm just saying. His fire seems to have gone out.

If I _was_ to engage in armchair psychology, though, I'd say he was motivated for his title shot, and lost pretty badly, and the knowledge that he was unlikely to ever get another one has made it difficult for him to get motivated for his next fights.

That might change in Bellator, but once an athlete gets used to phoning it in, they often find it hard to be competitive again.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

OU said:


> Newton may be a "no name" to you but he is a talented and always improving fighter to me. Got robbed out of a tourney title before he ever fought Mo.


He may be a solid fighter but I don't think he is a top ten. Mo would have won that fight if he had realized he's NOT a Mayweather.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> He may be a solid fighter but I don't think he is a top ten. Mo would have won that fight if he had realized he's NOT a Mayweather.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You don't have to be a top 10 fighter to be a dangerous opponent. He is a much better fighter then his name value would suggest and like I mentioned before he was robbed out of a tourney title in a BS split decision loss before he ever fought Mo. It looked like Mo didn't respect his opponent and paid the price for it. Newton was ready to go and looked sharp from the start of the fight. 
I'd be interested in a rematch. Just to see how it plays out.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/...ckson-hints-at-a-possible-move-to-heavyweight

Makes sense to me, Rampage has a bad habit of getting too heavy before weight cuts. I still think a Rampage vs Cro Cop fight at HW would be sweet. But Rampage will probably come in around 230lbs, he has a good chin and I think he could do well at HW. As long as he doesn't get matched up vs some massive wrestler.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

*Rampage signs with Bellator*



> Quinton Jackson has found life in MMA after the UFC. He signed with Bellator and TNA professional wrestling. Both entities are backed by Spike TV, and Jackson will appear on both shows. *They will also create a reality series to follow him*.
> 
> He is the second Bellator fighter to get a deal with both Bellator and TNA Wrestling. "King Mo" Lawal also has a contract both for MMA and professional wrestling. The two are both light heavyweights and had a beef years ago. A bout -- or a tag-team partnership? -- could be in their future.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mma-cagewriter/quinton-rampage-jackson-signs-bellator-172023959.html

.

Rampage reality show otw


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Spike is getting ALOT of MMA centered programming. They have Fight Master, regular Bellator, Randy Couture's gym nightmares, and now Rampage's reality show. Things could get interesting.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Rampage's reality show is going to consist of him harassing female journalists, driving his monster truck around town chugging energy drinks, and him in his living room re-watching his ko of Wandy all day. Oh, and losing to Sakuraba in every fighting game via xbox live. Should be great.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well we'll see what happens I guess.


----------

